# New Satellite Estimating Technology



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

This site is used for roofing estimates, but I wonder if it could some how be used on painting estimates for exteriors.

Looks like it's about $20 per house, and it could add something on bid presentations with all the square footage, even if you don't use that to estimate exteriors..

http://www.roofwalk.com/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a lot of variables like repairs that would not be picked up from that source. I have found this software interesting. 
http://www.oncenter.com/index.html?source=ppc_google&gclid=CKij6ofBuasCFUSW7QodSnA1xQ


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> There is a lot of variables like repairs that would not be picked up from that source. I have found this software interesting.
> http://www.oncenter.com/index.html?source=ppc_google&gclid=CKij6ofBuasCFUSW7QodSnA1xQ


Yeah, I think this one would be great for interiors, looks like you need electronic floor plans, unless I'm missing something. I thought the satellite pic of a home would add a bit of professionalism, if you attached that to a bid for example on an exterior. Would give an extra dimension. Always good to keep up with the latest technology.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Not new, I saw this a couple of years ago.

As for the satellite pic, you could take it from Bing maps, they provide the best close up.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Florida1 said:


> Yeah, I think this one would be great for interiors, looks like you need electronic floor plans, unless I'm missing something. I thought the satellite pic of a home would add a bit of professionalism, if you attached that to a bid for example on an exterior. Would give an extra dimension. Always good to keep up with the latest technology.


 

how long until the ''MAN'' starts using an updated more real time version of google maps street view ??? ........


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> As for the satellite pic, you could take it from Bing maps, they provide the best close up.



And Google earth...:thumbsup:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Florida1 said:


> Yeah, I think this one would be great for interiors, looks like you need electronic floor plans, unless I'm missing something. I thought the satellite pic of a home would add a bit of professionalism, if you attached that to a bid for example on an exterior. Would give an extra dimension. Always good to keep up with the latest technology.


You are right, you would need the CAD drawings for that software to work.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> There is a lot of variables like repairs that would not be picked up from that source. I have found this software interesting.
> http://www.oncenter.com/index.html?source=ppc_google&gclid=CKij6ofBuasCFUSW7QodSnA1xQ


I thought that's the one that Harry uses? Am I wrong?


----------

